# A professional question



## Ontheline (Aug 28, 2018)

I work in a kitchen as a line cook. While the the owner, who is a chef, was introducing some of the kitchen staff to special guests, she referred to me as great chef. Out of professional I did not reply how I usually do when I am called a chef. Usually I politely inform people that I’m a line cook. I did not say that due to the fact that I did not want to contradict the owner and chef. I am not entirely comfortable with being called a chef with completing formal schooling. What should I do?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You just need to learn to differentiate between the definition of the word 'chef' used in the kitchen, and the one used by the general public.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Get over yourself. Your boss was giving you a compliment.


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

Agree with the above - it's a compliment
Take it, they tend to be rare, and be happy

As to your predicament with being called a chef, I've always found, that what other called you is one thing, how you see yourself is a whole other thing - and - in my honest little opinion - a Chef does not necessarily have something to do with culinary school...


----------



## superiora1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Education from an institution doesn't necessarily equate to being a "chef". I believe that the skill in itself becomes acquired with the attention to detail and knowledge handling food. Being battle tested with efficient and consistent professionalism makes you a "chef". With that being said there is a such thing as a _"station chef_", or what we refer to as a _"line cook"_ and under french cuisine as "_chef de partie_".


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

If your boss is referring to you as chef to guests and others, wear it
with pride and strive to live up to it. In time youll be thinking of yourself
as chef, and your confidence will improve, improving your work as well.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

"Chef" is a vocabulary word. Don't worry about it. Just worry about doing your job well and getting paid for it. You'll be fine.


----------



## Science27 (Jun 29, 2018)

I've worked in few kitchens where everyone calls each other chef.


----------



## jay lancaster (Aug 26, 2016)

Like the others, just be appreciative of the respect your owner gave you. As to the term "chef", you don't need schooling to earn the moniker...and some that went to school for it don't deserve it after. To me, and to a great many people, it's about skill & ability moreso than a piece of paper hanging on the wall.


----------



## E. Dennis van Rumund (Dec 2, 2017)

Ontheline said:


> I work in a kitchen as a line cook. While the the owner, who is a chef, was introducing some of the kitchen staff to special guests, she referred to me as great chef. Out of professional I did not reply how I usually do when I am called a chef. Usually I politely inform people that I'm a line cook. I did not say that due to the fact that I did not want to contradict the owner and chef. I am not entirely comfortable with being called a chef with completing formal schooling. What should I do?


I had a Regional Executive Chef, who taught me about giving respect to your people. When he talked to you, he addressed you as Chef. I know that those who he talked to were Cooks, but if we don't respect each other, what would we become like..... Front of the House?????


----------



## Grooked (Sep 5, 2018)

The "Chef" moniker gets thrown around a lot these days. It's just a word and you can own it and make it real or not. A journeyman electrician is still an electrician and a great cook is still a chef.


----------



## ktanasy (May 6, 2010)

Ontheline said:


> I work in a kitchen as a line cook. While the the owner, who is a chef, was introducing some of the kitchen staff to special guests, she referred to me as great chef. Out of professional I did not reply how I usually do when I am called a chef. Usually I politely inform people that I'm a line cook. I did not say that due to the fact that I did not want to contradict the owner and chef. I am not entirely comfortable with being called a chef with completing formal schooling. What should I do?


You don't need to have formal training to be a chef. If you want to become a chef, simply apply yourself and build the confidence to be one. You can do it.


----------

